# Whoa, Check big catfish pix



## deafishunt

This is a picture of a catfish that a guy recently caught at Lake 
Texoma. According to the news, he was fishing from the shore with a 20 pound test line. When he realized what a huge fish he had caught, he stayed in the water with it and kept it close to shore with his hands. He used his cell phone to call a friend and tell him to bring a 
scale. The friend got there and the scale topped out at 100 pounds. They took it to the nearby Bait shop and weighed it there. It weighed 121 pounds!

Luckily a Game Warden was there and called the Athens Freshwater Fisheries Center and asked them if they wanted the fish. They sent a 'live truck' to the site and brought the fish safely to Athens. They are getting it ready for the public to view. The paper said that it would be two to three weeks before they'd release into the public tank.. They estimated that the 121 pound catfish was about 27 years old!

[siteimg]1399[/siteimg]


----------



## Burly1

This one's been going around for a while now. While there was a new record caught at Lake Texoma, this picture ain't it. This picture is of a Wels catfish caught in the PO River in Italy. If I remember right, it weighed @ 185 lbs, and was released after the picture was taken.
Burl www.thejump.net/id/wels-catfish.htm


----------



## Quackkills9

187 pounds I recently looked it up a few days ago. I told deaffishunt that it was caught on Italy and showed him the pic of the real 121 pound blue... but Hey its a big one up in that picture!


----------

